# Watch Jameer Nelson hit a home run & throw the 1st pitch at Citizens Bank Park



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Orlando’s starting point guard is hosting his Magic teammates in Philadelphia this week for team-building activities, conditioning workouts and time on the basketball court. On Thursday, Nelson and some of the guys visited Citizens Bank Park to watch the Philadelphia Phillies play the Arizona Diamondbacks. Rashard Lewis used his Twitter account to post a few pictures, one of which is to the left.
> 
> Nelson even took a few swings in the batting cage before the game and hit a home run to left field off of Phillies hitting coach Milt Thompson. He threw the ceremonial first pitch: a perfect strike to perhaps the greatest mascot in sports, the Phillie Phanatic.







It's great to see most of the team up there with Jameer again, especially Vince and all of the new guys. Jameer has really embraced the leadership role on this team, and I expect him back in prime form again next season to lead the Magic to good things. Haters need not reply.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome...


----------

